# Anyone have any cool old sleds?



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Old Sled*

I have this one...Tom..


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 7, 2016)

I've got few... I think they're cool![emoji41]














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 7, 2016)

More "bad" pics of a couple other "cool" sleds...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a few...always looking for more! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 8, 2016)

I am digging that Duralite Racer aluminum sled Catfish


----------



## partsguy (Jan 8, 2016)

I had a really cool sled from Montgomery Ward, it was beautiful. It had a gold color metal frame, rear child seat, and white grips.


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 8, 2016)

Circa 1900


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks. When I saw it, I had to have it. 



Jaxon said:


> I am digging that Duralite Racer aluminum sled Catfish


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2016)

Another one of my favorites.


----------



## kccomet (Jan 15, 2016)

heres a couple i have


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take #2! That is a cool sled. V/r Shawn


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 16, 2016)

When I saw this thread,
 I was going to look for some pictures of my sled
Then I saw this one, same as mine.


catfish said:


> Another one of my favorites.


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2016)

Cool!



fat tire trader said:


> When I saw this thread,
> I was going to look for some pictures of my sled
> Then I saw this one, same as mine.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 16, 2016)

our TOC 2004 Ski Doo Elite


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2016)

That takes it to a whole new level! Not much call for one of those here in Georgia though! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2016)

I told you that you should have made a sled out of it !!!


American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> View attachment 265840


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 16, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll take #2! That is a cool sled. V/r Shawn




# 2 is a Sno Rocket. I've had a couple and have a pristine one currently. Hard to find sleds, very cool, streamline design. Can't access mine right now for photos as its in storage in Michigan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Oldbikes said:


> # 2 is a Sno Rocket. I've had a couple and have a pristine one currently. Hard to find sleds, very cool, streamline design. Can't access mine right now for photos as its in storage in Michigan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Make sure you get it out before MLC! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2016)

Not sure if this is anything special, but saw this displayed at a gift shop up in a local mountain community this past weekend.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 23, 2018)

‘Tis the season...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 28, 2018)

I just picked up a cool sled from the1930’s but will be passing it along this weekend.  The graphics are very sharp.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2018)

And I will be very grateful Mike! See you Saturday. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 28, 2018)

Great sled! I believe it’s a ‘33, with the wood handles. If it’s for sale, I’m very interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 28, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Great sled! I believe it’s a ‘33, with the wood handles. If it’s for sale, I’m very interested!
> Sorry that ones going to Shawn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 28, 2018)

Ahhh! My sled competitor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Ahhh! My sled competitor!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was thinking about '38 but didn't catch the handle thing. I'm still learning on the sleds but love these Sno Planes! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 28, 2018)

The 3rd runner is the first generation, of the Skippy Sno Plane and was short lived. Not exactly sure when it was phased out, but ‘38 would for sure be the twin runner. I’ve got examples of the other 2. This one is nice too because it’s got the complete “Skippy” decal, in nice shape! Very nice addition to the collection Shawn! 
I just picked up my first gen. Skippy a few weeks ago, which I’m thinking is probably a ‘34-‘35 and my ‘35 F.F., (first year) Airline Junior...Sans wings on the handles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 1, 2018)

Another cool sled from the 1930’s it’s got springs up front and cool pin stripes it’s a Fleetwing Flash graphics are not strong.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Another cool sled from the 1930’s it’s got springs up front and cool pin stripes it’s a Fleetwing Flash graphics are not strong.
> 
> View attachment 762249
> 
> ...




For sleds the graphics is what does it for me so something like this, while pretty neat, doesn't do a whole lot for me. I am stoked about the SNO PLANE though! I can always hope next year for snow. V/r Shawn


----------



## jerryb (Apr 14, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 262362
> 
> View attachment 262362



i have 1 just like it i just wonder what its worth


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)

jerryb said:


> i have 1 just like it i just wonder what its worth




I don't know what it's worth. O bought mine because it's cool.


----------



## Rusthound (Apr 21, 2018)

Mine has a 30-5o Indian and is 12 feet long and 650 pounds 1948 Eliason


 motor toboggan


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 21, 2018)

Found these at an antique shop in Erving ,MA


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2018)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Found these at an antique shop in Erving ,MAView attachment 792672




These are cool. I have one.


----------



## Drhotrodmd (Apr 22, 2018)

Here is my 1860’s horse drawn sled used as my coffee table


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drhotrodmd (Apr 22, 2018)

An 1800’s work sled I just bought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drhotrodmd (Apr 22, 2018)

Another Norwegian sled from 1940 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drhotrodmd (Apr 22, 2018)

Drhotrodmd said:


> View attachment 793078
> 
> Another Norwegian sled from 1940
> 
> ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2018)

p

 Had this forever, the 1st wife had and painted it before my time. I cant find any markings but I can see 2 vertical slats have been replaced. Does anybody have an idea when it was made? Thanks


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## rustyjones (Jun 5, 2022)

Very detailed and very heavy! Has a foot brake and used to have a warning bell.  You would definitely want to get out of the way if this thing was heading at you!


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 6, 2022)

Vintage just don't know how old


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 6, 2022)

when I imagine a "cool old sled" it looks more like this.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when I imagine a "cool old sled" it looks more like this.
> 
> View attachment 1641453



Probably not good for going down a snow covered hill!


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Jun 7, 2022)

Freqman,

In the Deep South,  you didn't get snow,   and  you didn't need any snow to ride what we in the south called a flexi-flyer.
Technically it was a FLEXIBLE FLYER Flexi-Racer,  which for those who have never seen or heard of a Wheeled Flexible Flyer , a sled with narrow small wheels instead of blade runners.

It was probably the most dangerous toy,  yet among the most exciting and fun, if you didn't get hurt badly enough to need to go to the E.R..

GOOGLE: Flexible Flyer Flexi-Racer  to see pictures

Here is what we all did.
You would oil the wheels with a small oiler filled with automotive motor oil.
You would haul ass down any paved road with even the slightest hill.
Ideally, you wanted a road that didn't have too much of a hill or it might be deadly.
You rode it like just like a snow sled but the difference is if you fell off or turned it over,  your body was pounded and cheese grated by the asphalt pavement.

There was no real way to stop it,   you could only slow it with the front control that would bite into the front wheel tread if you wanted to slow it.
My guess is it was sold from the 1940's through the mid Sixties,  when Lawyers for the company probably advised against continuing manufacturing the Flexi-Racer.
It was super popular in the Deep South.    They sold a helluva lot of them.

There was a friend of mine,  who's dad was a surgeon,  who  wasn't entirely against the Flexi-Racer,  because he bought one for a Christmas present for  one of his sons,  but  Dr. Boudon  required that the Flexi be physically locked up with a massive chain and a keyed padlock,  so his younger children would not be able to use the Flexi.
It required some ability to think and be risk averse enough not to ride it on such a slope where you'd be guaranteed to be hurt.
It was a blast but just the memory of riding the flexi,  does bring on the memory of pain and scrapes the lasted about two weeks.
I played defensive back and wide receiver in high school,  and as banged up as I got catching passes and returning kicks in football,  not even the very sore ribs from being hit in a football game, compared to the hurt from wiping out on a Flexi on a paved asphalt road.   I was as stupid as everyone else.   In football,  I had a suspension helmet, with facemask, chinstrap, shoulder pads, football pants with some padding,  but on the Flexi,  it was nothing but shorts, a tee-shirt, and tennis shoes during the warm/hot months  and  maybe a jacket, jeans, tennis shoes and gloves during the winter.
It was a blast.
The Flexible Flyer Flexi-Racer was something that you'd never ever see marketed ever again.
A helluva lot of fun but beyond dangerous.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

Arnold,
     I am well aware of the Flexy Racer of which you speak.


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1641861
> View attachment 1641869
> 
> View attachment 1641863
> View attachment 1641862



I love the brake pedal.


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Arnold,
> I am well aware of the Flexy Racer of which you speak.
> 
> View attachment 1642196



This thing looks dangerous.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 8, 2022)

*Here is a sampling of my collection, unfortunately, I've got a lot I haven't photographed yet! * 😲 *Enjoy...*


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 8, 2022)

A small one my sister picked up


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)

Oldbikes said:


> *Here is a sampling of my collection, unfortunately, I've got a lot I haven't photographed yet! * 😲 *Enjoy...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1642606View attachment 1642607View attachment 1642608View attachment 1642609View attachment 1642610View attachment 1642611View attachment 1642612View attachment 1642614View attachment 1642615View attachment 1642616View attachment 1642617View attachment 1642618View attachment 1642619View attachment 1642620View attachment 1642621View attachment 1642622View attachment 1642623View attachment 1642626View attachment 1642627View attachment 1642628View attachment 1642631View attachment 1642633View attachment 1642635View attachment 1642636View attachment 1642639



You have an amazing collection!


----------



## Hastings (Jun 11, 2022)

Yankee Clipper Power steering 
Flexible Flyer Leisure Group
Sibley Lyndsay and Curr Rochester NY


----------



## Beamer (Jun 11, 2022)

Few sleds I have around,  I'm much older now and don't recover/crash  as well as I used to.


----------



## Wbd (Jun 27, 2022)

No visible brand or names but one of the old ones we have.



 Wes


----------



## SKPC (Jul 11, 2022)

How about a couple of "Sled Ads"?😀 Note the Hardware Store!  Bicycles also sold by Simmons...
1890


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 12, 2022)

Used to have a collection, only 3 left


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 1, 2023)

Kid Doo Toy ride on snowmobile | #499281695
					

Large ride on plastic Kid Doo snowmobile resambles an early ski doo nice shape no cracks paint fair measures 42 long 14 wide 14 high look at my other snowmobile listings for more info call Chuck333 eb




					www.worthpoint.com
				



Long gone but I had this back in
the day. Cheapo blow mold plastic but it was fast and I loved it


----------

